# Blogging



## PMcNemar (Jun 5, 2011)

With me being unemployed right now I'd really like to make some extra money somehow. Is blogging a good way to make money? Also, could anyone give me tips and advice on how to make money with a blog? I love to write, so blogging might be a good way for me to bring in a little extra cash. Also, how does my blog look so far? I only just started it last night.

Mountain Home


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

My husband read "The Four Hour Work Week," and it gave him lots of inspiration for stuff.

We each have our own blog. Mine is in my signature, his is http://www.growaspineorresign.com

Some other sites that might help you:
http://www.fireupyourcashflow.com/
http://www.wallyconger.com/ (a guy I know from FB who blogs for a living)
http://www.problogger.net/archives/...to-paradise-and-get-paid-to-change-the-world/

I know there are some companies that pay you to blog about their products, but I don't personally know anything about those since I've not used them.

Your site looks good so far. Good luck!


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't blog to make money. I blog as a way of recording a journal and then sharing what I know and continue to learn with others. It is fun and also has taught me a few things about html.

I very much appreciate the clicks I get on the site, but it does not add up to what would be considered significant or even moderate in any way. All said and done, it may help me buy a few more supplies at the end of the year. I look at those clicks as supporting my blog by users taking a look at pertinent advertisers. I do the same with other blogs I visit.

Support from bloggers is great, but I am not sure I would do it as a money making venture. I would think some type of retail or service sales website would be better for that. Enjoy your blog and share what you know.

Just my $.02. I'm pretty new at all this.

Blog on!


----------



## PMcNemar (Jun 5, 2011)

Of course I want an online journal and that's the purpose of blogging. I was just hoping some people might have tips for making a little money on the side as well. Most people don't make significant amounts of money blogging and I don't expect to earn a living from it, but I appreciate any little extra money I can pull in. Especially with the times being hard and getting harder.

Another thought, what are some of the best blog-hosting sites? Right now I'm with Blogspot, but there's also Wordpress and a lot of other sites as well that I'm not familiar with.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry PM, didn't mean to imply anything. I appreciate making a little extra cash too. The more income streams the better. I guess I may have read into your OP a little too deep (or shallow). :smack

I use blogger and it seems to be ok. Using adsense as well, but I would like to customize that a bit. Someone suggested google analytics, but I have not researched it as of yet.

Also, there are several threads in this section directly adding tips that address your OP. 

Best of success!


----------



## PMcNemar (Jun 5, 2011)

It's okay. My main concerns are that my husband only seems to ever care about making money, so if my hobby doesn't bring in money, it's dumb to him, so I was kind of trying to find a way to make even a little money from it to justify spending time on it in his eyes.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

I think your blog looks great (I'm following ya now too).

I'm not much help on the money making side of blogging, I just do it to air my thoughts, or keep track of events or share my interest with like minded folks.....Most of my inlaws share my blog as living proof that I am in fact one odd chick....some are still scratching their heads wondering why on earth hubby chose one such as me. 

I'm not one to butt into another's marriage, but I think you should do your blog simply to please yourself, regardless if anyone finds it stupid or it does/does not bring in money. Its not like it cost you money to blog either


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm new to blogging too. Sorry I don't have any advice on making money with your blog but I think you're off to a great start and I'm following


----------



## PMcNemar (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for the Follows. I'm following you both as well. I love reading about other people that are also homesteading and trying to live self-sufficient or are sharing amazing little tidbits about country life.

Also, I do intend to enjoy my blog whether my hubby thinks it's a good use of time or not, but I do love to try to have him on-board with things I'm working on.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice blog PM. I am following as well.

We are getting ready to relocate to the mountains, so this is a timely blog, although it is more on homesteading. I am actually contemplating the creation of a blog to capture our move and the ensuing outdoor adventures that will follow. The things we enjoy usually involved a plane ride. Now they are a short hike away!


----------



## PMcNemar (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm following you too, Halfway. I'm following several blogs from this site. So far I've enjoyed them all. Your blog is really unique, I've never seen another on that particular subject. 

Thanks for all the saying of it being nice, but honestly it's only just started and I've only posted twice so far. I'm hoping to post at least once a day, whether I have anything interesting to say or not.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

PMcNemar said:


> With me being unemployed right now I'd really like to make some extra money somehow. Is blogging a good way to make money? Also, could anyone give me tips and advice on how to make money with a blog? I love to write, so blogging might be a good way for me to bring in a little extra cash. Also, how does my blog look so far? I only just started it last night.
> 
> Mountain Home


I tried to leave a comment on it but it wouldn't let me. I am following you now though. I wanted to comment that I like your rock flower bed. I have used rocks in half of my raised beds and love them.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

BoldViolet said:


> My husband read "The Four Hour Work Week," and it gave him lots of inspiration for stuff.
> 
> We each have our own blog. Mine is in my signature, his is http://www.growaspineorresign.com
> 
> ...


I have The Four Hour Work Week too! Ever since Chuck (Admin. of HT) recommended it, I have found it very helpful in various ways.

We have a thread on this board about making money on your blogs. I make money on mine, but usually from someone contacting me and wanting to run ads on it. Which I do. And some other things I do too. Like blogsvertise.


----------



## PMcNemar (Jun 5, 2011)

That's weird, all my posts are supposed to allow commenting.

Also, about Blogvertise I'm not so sure about. I really don't want to put up a bunch of review on things not related to homesteading and I don't know a lot about...well...anything. rofl


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

PMcNemar said:


> That's weird, all my posts are supposed to allow commenting.
> 
> Also, about Blogvertise I'm not so sure about. I really don't want to put up a bunch of review on things not related to homesteading and I don't know a lot about...well...anything. rofl


I too tried to leave a comment on your blog with no luck 

Love your flower bed & wanted to tell you I have two of those dog kennels (plus 3 extra panels) set up with my bottle kids & immature chickens in it right now. When the boys are bigger they are going to a bigger, sturdy pen & that will be used for my next round of bottle babies....chickens will eventually roam the entire property once we've finished fencing.


----------



## PMcNemar (Jun 5, 2011)

I've changed comments from full page to pop-up, could someone try to post a comment and see if it is working for me now? I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

It worked for me!


----------



## PMcNemar (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks so much! I'm glad it's working now.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

PMcNemar said:


> That's weird, all my posts are supposed to allow commenting.
> 
> Also, about Blogvertise I'm not so sure about. I really don't want to put up a bunch of review on things not related to homesteading and I don't know a lot about...well...anything. rofl


That is why I end up turning down more of them than I write. But my blogs have more variety of topics than your's. But it is hard for me to turn one down if it pays me $20. for the post. I try to work it in. But I could see why your blog could not do that. Keep doing what you are doing.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

PMcNemar said:


> I've changed comments from full page to pop-up, could someone try to post a comment and see if it is working for me now? I'd really appreciate it!


Pop up comments are better. I recently learned this, and changed mine to the pop up. The other comment form takes the reader away from your main blog page. So they comment and leave. The pop up entices them to comment on another post. And it has been doing that for me since I changed it.


----------

